# Where to buy wheat in bulk?



## jennlyn (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to order through Ozark Cooperative Warehouse, but I believe they have gone out of business. Does anyone know of a good place online to buy wheat that doesn't charge a lot for shipping?


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not sure what shipping is-- but maybe there is a distributer near you...

http://wheatmontana.com/


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ditto wheat montana! I'm not sure how much shipping is, but it's freight so hopefully less than UPS would be. We get it from one of their outlets a couple times a year (not TOO far a drive).

eta: here's the page for dealer locations, it looks like there might be others in your area:

http://wheatmontana.com/dealer.php


----------

